# wpa_supplicant disconnects - atheros chipset [Solved]

## vvulfe

I have frequent disconnects from my home AP using WPA-PSK.

wpa_cli spits out

"CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys"

and then tries to reassociate with all the other AP's I have in my wpa_supplicant.conf

when it gets back to trying my home network again, it fails. However, if I restart the init script, it works for some time.

Any thoughts?

What further information can I provide?

----------

## feiticeir0

Hello. Can you provide more information?

Perhaps you could post your wpa_supplicant.conf file.

you can try another thing.

when you're connecting to your AP, you can see what is happening. In another console, as root, type wpa_cli. You'll get a shell and there, type

 *Quote:*   

> status

  and see maybe why you are disconnected!

----------

## vvulfe

my wpa_supplicant.conf

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=2

network={

  ssid="MyNetworkName"

  mode=0

  proto=WPA

  key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

  auth_alg=OPEN

  pairwise=TKIP

  group=TKIP

  psk="SuperSecretKey"

  priority=2

}

network={

  ssid="OtherNetwork1"

  mode=0

  proto=WPA

  key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

  auth_alg=OPEN

  pairwise=TKIP

  group=TKIP

  psk="SuperSecretKey"

  priority=1

}

```

I got the CTRL-EVENT message in wpa_cli. When I get back home today, I'll pull up status when I'm able to replicate the issue.

----------

## vvulfe

The only messages I see in wpa_cli are

```

> <2>CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

```

followed by

```

<2>Trying to Associate with SSID 'SSidName'

<2>Authentication with 00:00:00:00:00:00 timed out.

```

This pair repeats over and over, trying each of the ssid's in my wpa_supplicant.conf, repeatedly, always with an address of 00:00:00:00:00:00

----------

## vvulfe

Solved it by increasing the priority of my home network. doh!

----------

## dr_nailz

 *vvulfe wrote:*   

> Solved it by increasing the priority of my home network. doh!

 

You did what now?  This problem has been bugging me for waaay to long.  I'd really like to know what changes you made to make this problem disappear!

----------

